
When everybody’s reading, but nobody’s smarter, what value has the word? - pmcpinto
http://www.themorningnews.org/article/binge-reading-disorder
======
macromaniac
I think it would be cool if, when scrolling through an article, the word size
changes based on how far along the article you are.

For instance, at the top of the article the words towards the top of your
screen are bigger and easier to read, and at the bottom of the article the
words towards the bottom of your screen are bigger and easier to read. This
has the effect that your eyes start at the top of the article and slowly go
towards the bottom as you read through the article.

This should help combat the "F" shaped reading problem the article was talking
about.

~~~
serve_yay
... What?!

------
lsiebert
Have people not heard of the flynn effect?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect)

Basically, IQ has been continually increasing since it was first measured, by
about 3 IQ points per decade in the US. IQ tests are readjusted based on this.

~~~
SpaceManNabs
The article is about how the disproportionate state of our knowledge and time
spent reading when using a naive assumption that more reading leads to more
"smart." Nothing about measurable differences in performance...

~~~
spiritplumber
I'd love an IQ test that allows, and makes the assumption, that the person
taking the test has a smartphone.

~~~
superobserver
Good luck:

www.iq-tests-for-the-high-range.com

------
gavinpc
So far, there are three comments, each with links to further reading. C'mon,
guys.

TL;DR: TL;DR

------
jdc
Schopenhauer's "On Reading and Books":

[https://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/s/schopenhauer/arthur/essays/...](https://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/s/schopenhauer/arthur/essays/chapter3.html)

------
lotsofmangos
_" The typical American consumes more than 100,000 words a day, and remembers
none of them."_

Well, this is obviously not true. Also, we are seeing the largest explosion in
literacy in history.

------
obstinate
But before you stop to consider that, please finish reading my contribution to
the supposed problem.

------
Sven7
I call it the Jon Stewart\Glenn Beck model of selling ads.

Reactions vs Solutions.

------
ocfx
[http://www.paulgraham.com/know.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/know.html)

~~~
pcurve
"Reading and experience train your model of the world. And even if you forget
the experience or what you read, its effect on your model of the world
persists. Your mind is like a compiled program you've lost the source of. It
works, but you don't know why."

Love that paragraph. Thanks for the link. Unlike other fillers I've read all
day, this one will stick with me.

